# Any Singapore Nissan Owners?



## Guest (Jul 16, 2002)

Hi all, I am a 20 year old Guy driving a 92 Sunny B13(aka Sentra B13)
Would like to get to know more Nissan Car owners in Singapore


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

*Moving Thread*

I'm gonna move / copy this thread to International because you might have a better shot at getting some people to respond.

BTW, welcome!


----------

